# Aldi advert getting on my t#ts



## Ian_Bristol (Feb 19, 2016)

What is it with Aldi do they think we are thick. They keep saying Oh look i saved 40% on my shopping this week, thats a bit like Ping saying shop with us and save 40% on your golf clubs and then getting a set of Dunlop sports direct specials. The products they are saying you can save money on are not even the same brand so how can they get away with saying you can save money when they are not the same product. I find myself switching over to another channel for 30 seconds just so I dont have to watch it.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 20, 2016)

Not sure about Aldi but Lidl products are the equal of most other thing I have tried


----------



## bigslice (Feb 20, 2016)

Im no expert but as i get my food delivered from Harrods, i suspect that their advertising is saying is try cheaper it tastes the same. It doesnt concern me but if aldis does ostrich eggs then im interested


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			What is it with Aldi do they think we are thick.
		
Click to expand...

We must be.
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2014/jul/29/aldi-catching-up-with-waitrose-market-share


----------



## Sweep (Feb 20, 2016)

A lot of adverts wind me up, but usually by continuous repeating of the same advert, often for months on end.
eg. Trivago "A hotel in Barcelona" (thankfully, it seems they have finally changed that one)
Halifax "Mark Watts!" Like they are going to give some bloke who runs a school football team a better deal on his mortgage.
Nationwide with some soppy bloke in a high voice singing "I'll keeeeeep you safe..."

I really do think these companies are ill advised to just keep playing the same thing over and over. I just switch channels and it actually makes me dislike the companies for annoying me.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 20, 2016)

GB72 said:



			Not sure about Aldi but Lidl products are the equal of most other thing I have tried
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that.  We hosted a meeting at work, provided the tea and biscuits and part-way through said "So what do you think of the cheap biscuits then?"  The guests initially thought we were winding the up because the packaging looks so similar, when they looked closer they admitted they'd never have realised if we hadn't told them.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Sweep said:



			A lot of adverts wind me up, but usually by continuous repeating of the same advert, often for months on end.
eg. Trivago "A hotel in Barcelona" (thankfully, it seems they have finally changed that one)
Halifax "Mark Watts!" Like they are going to give some bloke who runs a school football team a better deal on his mortgage.
Nationwide with some soppy bloke in a high voice singing "I'll keeeeeep you safe..."

I really do think these companies are ill advised to just keep playing the same thing over and over. I just switch channels and it actually makes me dislike the companies for annoying me.
		
Click to expand...

So what if I mentioned Gladstone Brookes?


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 20, 2016)

And the companies are doing well with the advertising, as you're talking about them


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll second that.  We hosted a meeting at work, provided the tea and biscuits and part-way through said "So what do you think of the cheap biscuits then?"  The guests initially thought we were winding the up because the packaging looks so similar, when they looked closer they admitted they'd never have realised if we hadn't told them.
		
Click to expand...

We did the whole brand swapping years ago and saved a fortune on shopping, only a very small handful of product do we buy branded (Heinz beans, actually that's the only one I can think of!) Some own brand, some value range. Drop to the lowest version and try it, if you don't like value, try own brand. 

We use value dishwasher tablets for example, tesco own washing gel saves a small fortune. To put the whole thing in perspective, I feed a family of 6 and 6 nights out of 7 is cooked from scratch, plus cleaning products etc for under Â£100 a week. (Not inc booze!)

Some of the best savings/finds.. Tesco value choc chip cookies, tesco gold coffee. Both as good if not better than Maryland and golf blend and well over half the price. Th dishwasher tablets are Â£1.50 for 30 I think, that's 3 times less than finish and my plates are still clean.


----------



## chellie (Feb 20, 2016)

Rooter said:



			We did the whole brand swapping years ago and saved a fortune on shopping, only a very small handful of product do we buy branded (Heinz beans, actually that's the only one I can think of!) Some own brand, some value range. Drop to the lowest version and try it, if you don't like value, try own brand. 

We use value dishwasher tablets for example, tesco own washing gel saves a small fortune. To put the whole thing in perspective, I feed a family of 6 and 6 nights out of 7 is cooked from scratch, plus cleaning products etc for under Â£100 a week. (Not inc booze!)

Some of the best savings/finds.. Tesco value choc chip cookies, tesco gold coffee. Both as good if not better than Maryland and golf blend and well over half the price. Th dishwasher tablets are Â£1.50 for 30 I think, that's 3 times less than finish and my plates are still clean.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have Home Bargains down your way? Brilliant store. Oh, and Sainburys really cheap basic range tea bags are as good as PG, Tetley etc


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2016)

chellie said:



			Do you have Home Bargains down your way? Brilliant store. Oh, and Sainburys really cheap basic range tea bags are as good as PG, Tetley etc
		
Click to expand...

no we don't, but we do have tesco value tea, 20p for a bag of 40 tea bags and not once has any visitor said anything, as good as tetley in my eyes (i am no tea expert, but tastes like tea to me!)


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2016)

To be honest I find Aldi excellent, did me Friday big shop there er yesterday.
An eggs an egg. Only aldis eggs are cheaper, don't know if they have found cheaper chickens. Aldi Wagyu burgers they are the best burger money can buy. Re there steaks, Lordy Lordy.

San Miguel lager, Â£1.69 in home bargains Â£1.25 in aldi for the same 660ml bottle. How's that a cheaper alternative. Same lager in pubs Â£3.50 plus a pint.

i have a feeling the bigger supermarkets are having my pants down.

PS, Mansfield is on the up and up, they are building a mahoosive B & M right near Aldi. And building another Aldi 4 mins by car from my humble abode.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 20, 2016)

Rooter said:



			no we don't, but we do have tesco value tea, 20p for a bag of 40 tea bags and not once has any visitor said anything, as good as tetley in my eyes (i am no tea expert, but tastes like tea to me!)
		
Click to expand...

But nowhere near as good as Yorkshire tea &#9749;


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 20, 2016)

Love a bit of aldi shopping.  

Never gets old being told the cheap as chips grand total for all your items.  How much? You are kidding !!  

Few things like tea bags and brown sauce have to be branded.   The rest I couldn't care less.  


As far as ads go I am loving the just eat ones. Chicken madras was inspired. They should just keep rattling them out.agreed they can get really repetitive and begin to grate.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2016)

We switched to Lidl about 2 years ago and I haven't noticed any real drop in quality.. In fact, in some areas (fruit and veg), I think they are quite a bit better than some of the bigger Supermarkets.. The wine, spirits and beer are also very good value also.. I'd go so far as to say that I wouldn't even consider switching back now.. Oh, and we save over Â£100 a month as well...


----------



## rosecott (Feb 20, 2016)

Sweep said:



*A lot of adverts wind me up*, but usually by continuous repeating of the same advert, often for months on end.
eg. Trivago "A hotel in Barcelona" (thankfully, it seems they have finally changed that one)
Halifax "Mark Watts!" Like they are going to give some bloke who runs a school football team a better deal on his mortgage.
Nationwide with some soppy bloke in a high voice singing "I'll keeeeeep you safe..."

I really do think these companies are ill advised to just keep playing the same thing over and over. I just switch channels and it actually makes me dislike the companies for annoying me.
		
Click to expand...

The one that really gets me spitting feathers is "We Buy Any Car".

Do they really think that all these jobbing actors on their different sofas are real families talking about real car deals?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			So what if I mentioned Gladstone Brookes?


Click to expand...

You'd have to swing your hips to play your driver . It's not just that PPI advert it's all of them, along with the where there's a blame there's a claim advert, ban them ban them all. Put society back to where people said sorry for accidents, not can you give my your solicitors name.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 20, 2016)

Wabinez said:



			And the companies are doing well with the advertising, as you're talking about them
		
Click to expand...

On the contrary, just because we are discussing them in a closed forum, doesn't mean any one will be buying the or taking them up on what they are advertising.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 20, 2016)

lidl do really good fruit and veg and better prices than the big supermarkets and if you talking like for like, then a potato, tomato, lettuce, pear, avocado, lime, lemon, apple, cabbage etc are all the same, unless your local sells blue tomatoes and pink lemons.

Lidl also do really good fresh baked bread and in a taste test, my other half bought some Aldi, may have been Lidl tomato sauce, stuck it in a Heinz bottle and my daughter didn't know the difference.


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 20, 2016)

OMG, I've chuckled through this thread. The vast, vast, vast majority of adverts people have posted about I don't ever remember seeing.there might be the odd tag line that rings a distant bell, but other than that, I haven't got a scooby what the product is.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 20, 2016)

Totally agree with Rosecott on the 'We Buy Any Car' ads...



Although herself shops at Aldi/Lidl for some of our food...

I am still a bit of a brand snob for coffee [Lavazza] and sauces [Heinz/Daddies]...

Same for breakfast she'll only ever have Kellogg's CNCF and Flahavans porridge for myself...


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 20, 2016)

The job of adverts is to catch ur attention , to make you think , they obviously worked ..



  I do laugh at one,  one  of the kids picked up on the hand wash with the automatic sensor so you don't have to touch the dispenser what does it mater if you touch the dispenser if your about to wash your hand with a "great" product 




Newish Specsavers ad over here , " Specsavers now do hearing aids , yes you heard correctly , hearing aids ".... eh doh ha maybe its just me eh ?As for aldi over here its savage value , I buy a lot in the local supermarket because ive a few mates working there & like to support it but aldi and lidl are good imo



Im with megasteve & mrs megasteve on the cncf & other cereal tho ..


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2016)

MegaSteve said:



			I am still a bit of a brand snob for coffee [Lavazza] and sauces [Heinz/Daddies]...

Same for breakfast she'll only ever have Kellogg's CNCF and Flahavans porridge for myself...
		
Click to expand...

Thats bang on the point steve! There will be a few branded or posh items you don't want to change! but the majority, why pay more?!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Aldi Wagyu burgers they are the best burger money can buy. Re there steaks, Lordy Lordy.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree there Tashyboy. Tried their Wagyu burgers just before Christmas, best burgers I have ever eaten. Beautiful slipped inside a Brioche burger bun.
And the Missus cooked me up a piece of their rib-eye the other week. Superb cut of meat and cheaper than anything Tesco or Sainsbury's could come up with.
Aldi (and Lidl's) cold meat and nibbles selection is second to none, stuffed olives, that sort of thing.
We always go there for our bits and pieces if we are entertaining.


----------



## MegaSteve (Feb 20, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Thats bang on the point steve! There will be a few branded or posh items you don't want to change! but the majority, why pay more?!
		
Click to expand...


Veg/fruit is very good value but as I am turning into a bit of a veggie [three or four days a week] she makes use of local shops to get me a bit more of a variety when I've used up what's in my veg patch... 

Bleach is another product she won't buy own brand... Domestos and that's it...


----------



## Imurg (Feb 20, 2016)

bladeplayer said:



			The job of adverts is to catch ur attention , to make you think , they obviously worked ..
 ..
		
Click to expand...

To an extent, yes I agree
But if they actively turn you off buying/using the product/service they advertise then, as far as I'm concerned, they've failed.
Nothing on Earth would persuade me to use GoCompare because of that obnoxious moustachioed plonker!
And I could name many, many more adverts that will not persuade me to part with my cash - because the adverts annoy me or they're simply crap!
Talking about an advert doesn't put any profit in the advertisers coffers


----------



## Norrin Radd (Feb 20, 2016)

i can just about put up with the product ads but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,its the bloody money shark ones that do my head in ,have you seen some of the apr`s they advertise ,over 1000 percent ,and people still use them .
 and then you get the begging bowl ads ,when they come on i turn the tv to another channel.


----------



## louise_a (Feb 20, 2016)

The annoying Michael Parkinson ad for Insurance and that one with Jeremy Clarkson on a Segway both make me mute the sound.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Feb 20, 2016)

I think all of the 'cockanee geezer' type betting adverts are horrendous......I have come to the conclusion that anyone who is influenced by them has a minus rated IQ. Bookmakers must love them.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i can just about put up with the product ads but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,its the bloody money shark ones that do my head in
		
Click to expand...

Amigo loans. Good "old fashioned" lending.
Yep, you're up to your eyeballs in debt and can't get finance so we'll rope one of your mates in and send him down the plughole too.
Really good old fashioned lending that is.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 20, 2016)

We had a new Aldi open near us 4 months ago and thought, as it is on the way to the golf club , would soon become our main supermarket for shopping but alas they don't carry all brands so still have to go to Waitrose to get everything we need. Also it's a pain if just poping in for bread and milk as no 10 items or less tills.
However having said all that we have found some excellent food and center isle bargains in there.

On the meat front since we were spoiled in NZ by rearing our own beef the supermarket beef here is as tough as old boots, tend to go for farmer's market/shop for prime cuts.


----------



## larmen (Feb 20, 2016)

Ian_Bristol said:



			The products they are saying you can save money on are not even the same brand so how can they get away with saying you can save money when they are not the same product.
		
Click to expand...

The stuff you buy at Aldi or Lidl is the same you can buy branded in other shops. In Germany they have books about what is what, like this one here: http://www.amazon.de/Welche-Marke-s...s&ie=UTF8&qid=1455966770&sr=1-2&keywords=aldi

And who doesn't like to pick up something random like binoculars, a bath mat or a power tool while doing the weekly shopping.


----------



## bobmac (Feb 20, 2016)

Lidl were also the first supermarket to pay their staff above the living wage.
They also have a DIY special just started for a cordless circular saw and cordless jigsaw for Â£39.99 each..................apparently


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Have to agree there Tashyboy. Tried their Wagyu burgers just before Christmas, best burgers I have ever eaten. Beautiful slipped inside a Brioche burger bun.
And the Missus cooked me up a piece of their rib-eye the other week. Superb cut of meat and cheaper than anything Tesco or Sainsbury's could come up with.
Aldi (and Lidl's) cold meat and nibbles selection is second to none, stuffed olives, that sort of thing.
We always go there for our bits and pieces if we are entertaining.
		
Click to expand...

When the pit was shutting the last few weeks we did on nights the barbecue came out and got some serious hammer. One of the last shifts we had I took to the pit Wagyu burgers Brioche buns, red onion chutney, cheese and Beef tomatoes. Oh my word I can still remember the taste. Lads said there gonna stop talking to me coz I should of took them in years ago.


----------



## Rooter (Feb 20, 2016)

bobmac said:



			Lidl were also the first supermarket to pay their staff above the living wage.
They also have a DIY special just started for a cordless circular saw and cordless jigsaw for Â£39.99 each..................apparently  

Click to expand...

My dad bought one of their Workmates for 13 quid. I have it currently for my mitre saw! Its pretty bloomin good for the money and its stamped by TUV who are the German equiv to say a kite mark or similar..


----------



## MarkE (Feb 20, 2016)

Rooter said:



			My dad bought one of their Workmates for 13 quid. I have it currently for my mitre saw! Its pretty bloomin good for the money and its stamped by TUV who are the German equiv to say a kite mark or similar..
		
Click to expand...

I went to Lidl specifically to get one of those yesterday. Had to assemble it which was a bit of a hassle, but ideal for my needs. I really don't see how they can make them so cheaply. The only products that I insist on a brand name is Cornflakes. Tried every other version but none compare to kelloggs, and Tea. Has to be Tetley,Typhoo or Yorkshire.


----------



## Sweep (Feb 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			So what if I mentioned Gladstone Brookes?


Click to expand...

No don't! Oh you just did. I hate you


----------



## Del_Boy (Feb 20, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			On the contrary, just because we are discussing them in a closed forum, doesn't mean any one will be buying the or taking them up on what they are advertising.
		
Click to expand...

may just worth - this thread started by slating aldi -and hear I am now thinking of popping down there to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Tongo (Feb 20, 2016)

There's a Lidl down the road from us. We go there to get a few bits and pieces and we have found it very good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2016)

We do most of our shopping at Aldi - majority branded items at cheaper prices than the Tescos just over the round

As for adverts - I mainly either turn over or use the time to make another cup of tea


----------



## Sweep (Feb 20, 2016)

The poacher said:



			i can just about put up with the product ads but,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,its the bloody money shark ones that do my head in ,have you seen some of the apr`s they advertise ,over 1000 percent ,and people still use them .
 and then you get the begging bowl ads ,when they come on i turn the tv to another channel.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. I cannot believe its legal to charge that amount of interest. I thought being a loan shark was illegal? This cannot be much different. It's preying on the vulnerable and making a bad situation instantly worse. People use them when they have no other choice. I know the arguments about offering a badly needed service etc but this is wrong in any decent society.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

Sweep said:



			No don't! Oh you just did. I hate you 

Click to expand...

It's what we do


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2016)

I use the local Lidl. Much cheaper and quality easily comparable on 99% of products to the main supermarkets. As for adverts, I ignore them all. Yes they seek into the sub-conscious (clearly their aim) but rarely let it be the sole decision to buy something on the basis of seeing an ad on telly alone


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 20, 2016)

Rarely see them now, most of my viewing is online where I can skip after 5s unless it's a good one.

Scheduled television is on the way out and already looking old.


----------

